# waye co NC female WGSD heart stick facility



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

faith























Click a number to change picture or play to see a video:
[1] [2] [3] [Play] 
*Animal ID*15018872 *Species*Dog *Breed*German Shepherd/Mix *Age* *Sex*Female *Size*Large *Color*White *Declawed*No *Housetrained*Unknown *Site*Wayne County Animal Adoption & Education Center *Location*Dog Adoption 2 *Intake Date*1/10/2012 *Adoption Price*$65.00 *ARN*


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

this is my first time listing Hope this dog gets some help!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I sent her info to the person who got me into being a transport person for echo and i emailed Furlife Rescue they are in NC I think. I can give the pull fee or contribute to her rescue


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

I did email to echo, white paws and ASR I offered to foster a bit if rescue takes I have 7 6 week old foster pups here and want a winter vacation but I will help in any way I can ..


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

4dog, Thanks for posting. Daisy thanks for spreading the word. Sending prayers up for both dogs.


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

there is a group on face book friends of wayne co animal center I ask a few questions. Maybe you can get info there


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

4dognight said:


> there is a group on face book friends of wayne co animal center I ask a few questions. Maybe you can get info there


Shelter closed today. Furlife rescue is full. Her name is Nova and she is alittle girl,her info on friends of wayne countyAnimals says she weighs 30lbs.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Bumping for Nova ,will call shelter and update.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Nova is still there. The lady at the shelter wasnt sure and the paperwork she had did not list her but she went back to the shelter and saw her.TC # is 919-731-1439


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Does Echo know about her?


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I emailed the lady who sends out emails re transport ,did that on friday or thursday. Never heard anything. If you have contacts I would really appreciate it. My internet is down at home.

Maggi


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Bump for little Nova,who is still there.


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Sweet looking girl...sure hope she makes it out!
BUMP


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

bump


----------

